
Microsoft is teaming up with Walmart in its pursuit of buying TikTok - fooey
https://twitter.com/JenniferJJacobs/status/1299005120785637376
======
koluna
Next, Google partners with Trader Joe’s in its upcoming acquisition of CarFax.

~~~
mandeepj
TikTok _

